# Homophobic, Transphobic and Racist Language Reported by AEW Fans at Last Weeks Dynamite



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

What cunts


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Why am I not surprised?


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

There's always someone who's slower than everyone else at learning just how hurtful these type of insults can be and why certain words "trigger" a certain response.

If you're reading this message and you're one of these people who don't think it's a big deal, to that person, I'm actually going to talk normally to you about why you're wrong. So relax.

First, these type of insults fall into 1 of 2 categories:

1. Ignorance. Usually culturally-influenced use of outdated language. It's just a meaningless word to you, and you mean no harm.

2. Intentionally mean-spirited. Someone who is consciously trying to make other people feel horrible for something they didn't choose and is permanent.

If you're in category 2 - you're an idiot. You have a lot to learn about many fundamental things in life. Go find a place to become a more effective person so you can end up living a better life for yourself in the future.

If you're in category 1, you might ask, what about all the other insults? People call each other idiots, etc all the time.

Well, insulting intelligence is acceptable because you can learn new things to become less stupid - so intelligence is within your control.

That's why it's okay to call this guy an idiot. He's an idiot, but this can change. We're all idiots at some moment in our lives.

Skin colour, orientation, etc aren't within your control. That's who you are for life.


Permanent
Outside your control

If any insult fits the above criteria, then regardless of how serious you feel about the insult yourself, the person you're saying it to didn't choose it and can never change it, so on some level, what you're saying lingers with them forever and there's nothing they can ever do about it.

Okay, so life isn't fair. The fairness problem we all face on some level is a bit better if society gives us more choices and possibilities for change. If society accepts the majority of people who insult permanent traits in a minority of people, what do you think will happen to anyone who happens to be born with that "bad" trait?

Life becomes even less fair for them.

And why would it be wrong for society to make life less fair for some people and not others?

Because society has _control_ over whether they let the world be that way or not.

That's what it always comes down to. Do humans have control over making life a better experience? Is this within our control?

In this case, yeah, it is. Therefore, by not understanding the above, you're being an idiot... but that's okay, because modern society has realised that unlike some traits, your undesirable trait of stupidity is changeable, so that's why you're fair game when you act like an idiot by using insults such as the ones condemned in the above article.

And before you say anything, yes, I know I'm being an idiot for putting too much effort into the above, but I'll try to change that about myself in the future by sending you a one-line insult or something instead.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

interesting, id personally never heard of him but surprised he got slurs but sonny kiss twerks and acts like a gay hooker and Iv yet to hear of him getting any homophobic slurs from fans.


----------



## Necrolust (Mar 4, 2015)

Hope they identify the “fan” and give him a lifetime ban. This sort of behavior cannot be tolerated.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

There are stupid people like him where humanity will fail.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Lots of idiots out there.


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

Good on them for speaking out. Anybody who’s homophobic, transphobic, racist etc in 2021 doesn’t deserve to be allowed to attend all incisive public events


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Who cares? It’s a wrestling show. They can say whatever they want. They paid a ticket. Not one word anyone says is going to affect anyone else.

This group of millennial pussies are an embarrassment

You think your feelings are hurt bc someone called you a name? GTFO and get some perspective. Go live in Afganistan for a few months, or China, or amongst the poorest in the Phillipines or Haiti then talk about what really matters in life.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Randy Lahey said:


> Who cares? It’s a wrestling show. They can say whatever they want. They paid a ticket. Not one word anyone says is going to affect anyone else.
> 
> This group of millennial pussies are an embarrassment
> 
> You think your feelings are hurt bc someone called you a name? GTFO and get some perspective. Go live in Afganistan for a few months, or China, or amongst the poorest in the Phillipines or Haiti then talk about what really matters in life.


Depends what it is you say. Like you wouldn't scream terrorist in a crowded venue or he's got a gun now would you


----------



## I am Groot (May 2, 2017)

Who cares


----------



## CM Dunk05 (Apr 12, 2016)

Randy Lahey said:


> Who cares? It’s a wrestling show. They can say whatever they want. They paid a ticket. Not one word anyone says is going to affect anyone else.
> 
> This group of millennial pussies are an embarrassment
> 
> You think your feelings are hurt bc someone called you a name? GTFO and get some perspective. Go live in Afganistan for a few months, or China, or amongst the poorest in the Phillipines or Haiti then talk about what really matters in life.


Wow. Feel sorry for you mate. Must be horrible to be that narrow minded.


----------



## Raye (Jul 23, 2018)

Randy Lahey said:


> Who cares? It’s a wrestling show. They can say whatever they want. They paid a ticket. Not one word anyone says is going to affect anyone else.
> 
> This group of millennial pussies are an embarrassment
> 
> You think your feelings are hurt bc someone called you a name? GTFO and get some perspective. Go live in Afganistan for a few months, or China, or amongst the poorest in the Phillipines or Haiti then talk about what really matters in life.


Paying for a ticket does not give you the right to say or do whatever you want. People commit suicide over words and comments. Look at Hana Kimura who committed suicide due to cyberbullying. Words DO affect people.

Stop trying to be edgy behind your keyboard and go touch some grass please because you're clearly not living in the real world right now.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Randy Lahey said:


> Who cares? It’s a wrestling show. They can say whatever they want. They paid a ticket. Not one word anyone says is going to affect anyone else.
> 
> This group of millennial pussies are an embarrassment
> 
> You think your feelings are hurt bc someone called you a name? GTFO and get some perspective. Go live in Afganistan for a few months, or China, or amongst the poorest in the Phillipines or Haiti then talk about what really matters in life.


Randy shouts shitty things at events confirmed


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

I agree with @Randy Lahey to some extent to be honest.

Chanting edgy and racist stuff is not cool and shouldn't be tolerable but if you are a wrestler doing shows in front of a crowd you need to be thick skinned. You can't expect all people in the crowd to be cool. 

Wrestlers in the 80s and 90s had it much worse and they never cried like a pussies.


----------



## jobber81 (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## Lurker V2.0 (Feb 2, 2021)

IronMan8 said:


> If you're in category 1, you might ask, what about all the other insults? People call each other idiots, etc all the time.
> 
> Well, insulting intelligence is acceptable because you can learn new things to become less stupid - so intelligence is within your control.
> 
> That's why it's okay to call this guy an idiot. He's an idiot, but this can change. We're all idiots at some moment in our lives.


In your attempt to ridicule others for ignorance you went and exposed yourself as ignorant.

Developmental disabilities and mental illness are not meant to be joked about. As someone who works in this field I find your take to be typical as the mentally disabled are the most ignored segment when it comes to social justice.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

In good old times, the wrestlers had went to this fan and beat him up. Case closed. Nowadays wrestlers complain on twitter about fans.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

IronMan8 said:


> There's always someone who's slower than everyone else at learning just how hurtful these type of insults can be and why certain words "trigger" a certain response.
> 
> If you're reading this message and you're one of these people who don't think it's a big deal, to that person, I'm actually going to talk normally to you about why you're wrong. So relax.
> 
> ...


 How can you improve your intelligence? My son has severe leaning difficulties so I'd love to know. Do I just tell him to learn more things, otherwise it's acceptable for the likes of you to insult him? He's "fair game".


----------



## cai1981 (Oct 2, 2016)

Randy Lahey said:


> Who cares? It’s a wrestling show. They can say whatever they want. They paid a ticket. Not one word anyone says is going to affect anyone else.
> 
> This group of millennial pussies are an embarrassment
> 
> You think your feelings are hurt bc someone called you a name? GTFO and get some perspective. Go live in Afganistan for a few months, or China, or amongst the poorest in the Phillipines or Haiti then talk about what really matters in life.


NO YOU CAN'T! You are expected to conduct yourself properly in an arena or public event and anything done or said that can be harmful or disruptive to the performers and/or audience is grounds for ejection! Yes, wrestling fans and sports fans are allowed to be vocal, but there are limits.

I am older than most on this platform and do feel that society has taken sensitivity way too far. HOWEVER, anything said or done that is degrading to a person or group of people was and never will be acceptable!


----------



## cai1981 (Oct 2, 2016)

Ger said:


> In good old times, the wrestlers had went to this fan and beat him up. Case closed. Nowadays wrestlers complain on twitter about fans.


Social media (instant evidence), laws and lawsuits are why this doesn't happen anymore! 30 years ago, you can go into a crowd and punch someone's lights out and leave unscathed. Now, you have 15k witnesses with phones that can upload images and videos for the whole world to see in seconds.

Now, it is advisable to not hit unless you are under attack.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Why am I not surprised?


*Gotta keep those 18-49 white males though. That's what happens when you pander to one demographic and say screw everybody else.*


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Bowens is a class act.

Keep fighting the good fight.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

As someone who often watches the Youtube shows live, this is not surprising. The chat is always full of people spamming trash comments like this.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Gotta keep those 18-49 white males though. That's what happens when you pander to one demographic and say screw everybody else.*


which sideways hole are you falling out from now?

its 18-49 / not 18-48 white males


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> which sideways hole are you falling out from now?
> 
> its 18-49 / not 18-48 white males


*Take a good look at that audience. It's not diverse at all. They also struggle with 18-49 women, so no.*


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> which sideways hole are you falling out from now?
> 
> its 18-49 / not 18-48 white males


AEW is racist, dont you know?


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

CM Dunk05 said:


> Wow. Feel sorry for you mate. Must be horrible to be that narrow minded.


He’d never say some shit like that in real life. Its cool to act like a badass on the internet though


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Gotta keep those 18-49 white males though. That's what happens when you pander to one demographic and say screw everybody else.*


Imagine having the audacity to falsely generalize a WHOLE group of people within a certain age range (because of a few ignorant/idiotic 'fans' being jerks) just to prove a weak, ridiculous argument about your irrational hatred of the young male demographic mattering big time in the ratings department.

I'm honestly disgusted by your ignorance.

Edit:

Wow, I JUST noticed that you put "white males" turning this into race.


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

Not to be a dick but that's how wrestling has always been. Cena gets called a lot of shit back then but he just ignored them and this guy should follow the same.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Erik. said:


> AEW is racist, dont you know?


Depending on the day, AEW is accused of being too woke or the fanbase are bigots. I can't wait to find out what tomorrow brings.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Probably the same people cheering for MJF lol


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Gotta keep those 18-49 white males though. That's what happens when you pander to one demographic and say screw everybody else.*


There we go, I was waiting anxiously waiting to see who was gonna take it there. Not surprised at all that you’re the one to spew the nonsense.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Prized Fighter said:


> Depending on the day, AEW is accused of being too woke or the fanbase are bigots. I can't wait to find out what tomorrow brings.


It's *alllllmost* as entertaining as the WWE.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Sad Panda said:


> There we go, I was waiting anxiously waiting to see who was gonna take it there. Not surprised at all that you’re the one to spew the nonsense.


*Good, I'm glad that the truth makes you so mad, because you can't do a damn thing about it.*


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Good, I'm glad that the truth makes you so mad, because you can't do a damn thing about it.*


Okay, now you blatantly want other innocent individuals on here to be pissed off based on your nonsense and hostility.

What in the world is wrong with you?


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

Homophobic and racial language from fans in Long Island, New York. Not surprised.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Take a good look at that audience. It's not diverse at all. They also struggle with 18-49 women, so no.*


snap judgements are no bueno

waiting patiently for FFTG cause it’ll only get worse from here with everybody serving their own little micro-agenda


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Raye said:


> Paying for a ticket does not give you the right to say or do whatever you want. People commit suicide over words and comments. Look at Hana Kimura who committed suicide due to cyberbullying. Words DO affect people.
> 
> Stop trying to be edgy behind your keyboard and go touch some grass please because you're clearly not living in the real world right now.


i am living in the real world. The real world is a place where NO ONE is entitled to never have someone say a derogatory thing about them.

I am sure, they can complain about it. But people that have real life problems laugh at this shit.

Oh your feelings are hurt? “Sticks and stones may break my bones, but words will never hurt me” Perhaps they should have learned that in Kindergarten.


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

Buhalovski said:


> I agree with @Randy Lahey to some extent to be honest.
> 
> Chanting edgy and racist stuff is not cool and shouldn't be tolerable but if you are a wrestler doing shows in front of a crowd you need to be thick skinned. You can't expect all people in the crowd to be cool.
> 
> Wrestlers in the 80s and 90s had it much worse and they never cried like a pussies.


Doesn't matter what wrestlers had to deal with in the '80s and 90s. If you know better do better.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> snap judgements are no bueno
> 
> waiting patiently for FFTG cause it’ll only get worse from here with everybody serving their own little micro-agenda


*What snap judgements? We have TWO YEARS of video evidence of their audience and snarky replies from AEW executives anytime their lack of care for diversity is mentioned:*








411MANIA | AEW SVP Chris Harrington Discusses How AEW Can Appeal To More Diverse Audience


AEW Senior Vice President Chris Harrington recently joined Brandon Thurston on the Wrestlenomics podcast to discuss AEW topics.




411mania.com





"I don’t know if we’re missing on that opportunity as much as we’re actively working all the time to bring more fans to wrestling. I think Tony Khan would say, he has brought in a lot of incredibly talented diverse faces and given them prominent roles on our shows — they have earned prominent roles on our show because he has great interest in reflecting all of that. Whether it’s a match with Red Velvet with Jade Cargill, we’re developing new opportunities, which is great. TNT also has the NBA, which has a very large African American population that watches regularly. We’re on a network that addresses a lot of people that they do have."

*The SVP is a dumb fuck that RECENTLY said we're on a network that has basketball, so the Black people should be happy with that.

This is the audience they cater to. Your choosing to turn a blind eye to that is not my problem, but it won't stop me from bringing it up.*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Randy Lahey said:


> i am living in the real world. The real world is a place where NO ONE is entitled to never have someone say a derogatory thing about them.
> 
> I am sure, they can complain about it. But people that have real life problems laugh at this shit.
> 
> Oh your feelings are hurt? “Sticks and stones may break my bones, but words will never hurt me” Perhaps they should have learned that in Kindergarten.


the same real world where the talent can call out the fan for shouting the shit

its not like bowens was crying in a corner, asking for his mom - he basically said ‘look at this fucker’

and why can‘t he? He has the same right as the cockandballs shouting the vile shit

you want him to be quiet and meek about it?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit DMD said:


> *What snap judgements? We have TWO YEARS of video evidence of their audience and snarky replies from AEW executives anytime their lack of care for diversity is mentioned:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


blah blah agenda agenda

we’re talking about an audience member shouting gay slurs at their gay, black wrestler - and you‘re telling me they are catering to that audience member with the gay black wrestler on their roster (one of many, gay, black or other than white male)

you just want to hate, so you shoehorn your agenda in there - which makes the issue we are actually discussing worth less

its frankly bad from you tbh


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> blah blah agenda agenda
> 
> we’re talking about an audience member shouting gay slurs at their gay, black wrestler - and you‘re telling me they are catering to that audience member with the gay black wrestler on their roster (one of many, gay, black or other than white male)
> 
> ...


* The gay black wrestler that hasn't been on TV in a year and a 1/2? Cut the crap. You've just been proven wrong with facts and actual statements from the SVP. Come back with facts or don't waste my time.*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit DMD said:


> * The gay black wrestler that hasn't been on TV in a year and a 1/2? Cut the crap. You've just been proven wrong with facts and actual statements from the SVP. Come back with facts or don't waste my time.*


bowens is on tv a lot


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> the same real world where the talent can call out the fan for shouting the shit
> 
> its not like bowens was crying in a corner, asking for his mom - he basically said ‘look at this fucker’
> 
> ...


He can say whatever he wants, but it just looks stupid for any performer to complain about what the crowd says.

He should have said he doesn’t care what anyone thinks of him or says about him, and if fans pay a ticket they can say whatever they want.
The end.

Complaining about what people think of you or say about you makes you look entitled and weak


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The Legit DMD said:


> * The gay black wrestler that hasn't been on TV in a year and a 1/2? Cut the crap. You've just been proven wrong with facts and actual statements from the SVP. Come back with facts or don't waste my time.*


Before last Wednesday, Anthony Bowens was previously on Dynamite over 3 weeks ago in a tag match with Max Caster against Lio Rush and Dante Martin.





__





AEW Dynamite #111 « Events Database « CAGEMATCH - The Internet Wrestling Database


Internet Wrestling Database



www.cagematch.net





I thought Bowens "wasn't on TV for a year-and-a-half" though 😂

Do you even watch the product? 

Edit:

Come back with actual facts for once.


----------



## ajmaf625 (Dec 7, 2007)

I mean when neck beards are the target audience that seems to be what they like to chant when their favorites lose/aren't involved in a specific segment


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> bowens is on tv a lot


*Ok, that is true 😂. I'm just used to Sonny Kiss being the cop out in this situation. But in all seriousness, I meant what I said. The attitude of the executives is diversity=mandatory Black people, and we're fine on that front because Black people watch TNT for basketball. This is the stupidest shit I've read from someone in a position of power outside of Tony Khan. Basketball is doing 2.3 mil while AEW can't hit 900k anymore. This is not the same audience, and you don't even have half of it.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1467972569970130947

This is also openly admitting that they aren't going to try because they feel like they have enough of the African-American audience watching the show through proxy of the channel and don't have to do anything to increase or maintain it. Besides that, women, Latinos, Asians, etc. weren't even addressed.*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Ok, that is true 😂. I'm just used to Sonny Kiss being the cop out in this situation. But in all seriousness, I meant what I said. The attitude of the executives is diversity=mandatory Black people, and we're fine on that front because Black people watch TNT for basketball. This is the stupidest shit I've read from someone in a position of power outside of Tony Khan. Basketball is doing 2.3 mil while AEW can't hit 900k anymore. This is not the same audience, and you don't even have half of it.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1467972569970130947
> 
> This is also openly admitting that they aren't going to try because they feel like they have enough of the African-American audience watching the show through proxy of the channel and don't have to do anything to increase or maintain it. Besides that, women, Latinos, Asians, etc. weren't even addressed.*


tell me which act is geared towards white 18-49 exclusively - and be honest

half the 18-49 white males here cannot stop complaining how Jungle Boy and Sammy and Luchasaurus and Hook and all the 'small twinks' are not real wrestling - so its not for them

is Jade? Is the Lucha Bros? Is bowens and Caster and Hobbs for them? What about Shida and Riho and Red velvet?

Who are these mythical acts that is solely focused on getting that hot 18-49 white male demo?

Is it the any authority straight edge CM Punk? or the Vegan Brian Danielson? Or the angsty millennial cowboy Hangman?

is it Nyla Rose? Is it the bi-sexual Kenny Omega? Proud and Powerful?

anybody who says they cater exclusively to white males 18-49 is frankly full of shit


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> tell me which act is geared towards white 18-49 exclusively - and be honest
> 
> half the 18-49 white males here cannot stop complaining how Jungle Boy and Sammy and Luchasaurus and Hook and all the 'small twinks' are not real wrestling - so its not for them
> 
> ...


*So explain to everybody why the majority of the audience is white male. It must surely be a coincidence right?*


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

The Legit DMD said:


> *So explain to everybody why the majority of the audience is white male. It must surely be a coincidence right?*


Because there are a lot more white males in the U.S compared to black males, so by default most of the audience will be white.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

Cue the fake outrage.

People insult me too (during work, mind you), but I´m not making such a huge fuss about it.


----------



## Sherlok4 (Nov 16, 2021)

Even though I find a lot of the AEW fanbase to be toxic and extremely ignorant, I'd like to think that it's only a small minority of that fanbase that are homophobic, transphobic or racist


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm all for wider representation in AEW but this whole crusade is fucking nonsense.

Scorpio Sky is black was the first AEW Tag Team Champion. Riho and Hikaru Shida have been women's champions and are Asian. The Lucha Brothers are Latino and just won the tag belts. Nyla Rose won the women's title and is Native American, Black AND Transgender. 

Not to mention the numerous other females and males of colour that feature weekly or have prominent pushes or records.

Don't put wrestlers of colour into the main event scene that don't earn it just because of their skin color. I'd love to see those people with title belts but fucking give them time to build them properly. 

Some would have you believe Tony Khan wasnt a person of colour, himself. Which is practically unheard of for a promoter in North American wrestling. 

Almost as if Alfred Konuwa has certain people brainwashed with his strange agenda.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit DMD said:


> *So explain to everybody why the majority of the audience is white male. It must surely be a coincidence right?*


Majority of the wrestling fanbase is white male?

why don’t you explain it? I just explained how they are not just catering to one demo / gender - you explain why people don’t watch It

but just because people don‘t watch it, that does not mean the company is only catering to one demo - thinking that is asinine


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Majority of the wrestling fanbase is white male?
> 
> why don’t you explain it? I just explained how they are not just catering to one demo / gender - you explain why people don’t watch It
> 
> but just because people don‘t watch it, that does not mean the company is only catering to one demo - thinking that is asinine


*I did explain it. You ignored statements from the SVP repeatedly that prove they don't give a shit about diversity. I'm not repeating myself again because you choose to ignore facts.*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit DMD said:


> *I did explain it. You ignored statements from the SVP repeatedly that prove they don't give a shit about diversity. I'm not repeating myself again because you choose to ignore facts.*


Wtf do you mean they care shit about diversity - their roster is diverse as fuuuuck


----------



## TonySirico (Sep 8, 2021)

Heels don’t want heat in 2021?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Wtf do you mean they care shit about diversity - their roster is diverse as fuuuuck


He's been well and truly ended here. 

I await the eventual vitriol when Jade Cargill fails to win the TBS tournament because of racism.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Erik. said:


> He's been well and truly ended here.
> 
> I await the eventual vitriol when Jade Cargill fails to win the TBS tournament because of racism.


we'll wait forever, cause she's most likely winning

edit> oh, wait - I am white, male and 18-49 / and I like Jade and Bowens and Caster

They must all be there to target my demo - its all clear now


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> we'll wait forever, cause she's most likely winning


I think Ruby Soho will end up winning the TBS tournament


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

DammitChrist said:


> I think Ruby Soho will end up winning the TBS tournament


fuck, I hope noootttt

Jade > Ruby IMO


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Wtf do you mean they care shit about diversity - their roster is diverse as fuuuuck


*We're talking about the audience. Try to keep up.*


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> fuck, I hope noootttt
> 
> Jade > Ruby IMO


Nah, the TBS title is gonna be a workhorse title that gets defended all the time. Jade isn't ready for that but Ruby is. Jade needs to be treated like a female Lesnar...a special attraction not a here every week kind of thing.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit DMD said:


> *We're talking about the audience. Try to keep up.*


oh brother - who they try to appeal to, starts with their product and their roster they put out

their roster does not scream 'bring mUh white mUhles'


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> oh brother - who they try to appeal to, starts with their product and their roster they put out
> 
> their roster does not scream 'bring mUh white mUhles'


*And you continue to fail to address the SVP's shitty comments. We're done here.*


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

God wrestlers today are such whiners. Do you know the type of shit guys got called in the 70s and 80s when the fans actually thought it was real? Jesus. Grow some skin.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The Legit DMD said:


> *And you continue to fail to address the SVP's shitty comments. We're done here.*


If you’re “done” here, then that just means that you are incapable of dealing with a debate since you’re obviously unable to come up with a good counterargument (because you’re *wrong*).


----------



## TonySirico (Sep 8, 2021)

RainmakerV2 said:


> God wrestlers today are such whiners. Do you know the type of shit guys got called in the 70s and 80s when the fans actually thought it was real? Jesus. Grow some skin.


i mean i see both sides but when your partner is max caster, your skin should be a little thicker, no?


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Randy Lahey said:


> Who cares? It’s a wrestling show. They can say whatever they want. They paid a ticket. Not one word anyone says is going to affect anyone else.
> 
> This group of millennial pussies are an embarrassment
> 
> You think your feelings are hurt bc someone called you a name? GTFO and get some perspective. Go live in Afganistan for a few months, or China, or amongst the poorest in the Phillipines or Haiti then talk about what really matters in life.


Never been the sort to scream crap like that but whatever in any sports or events, if we start to censor the crowd that will be stupid. Let them get drunk and say WTF they want. Imagine the times where crowds trully believed in wrestling and there was riots. Now we are at the time where "oh someone in the audience said things that hurt me!". MY God. Jacques Rougeau received piss in the face in the 80s. lol


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Gotta keep those 18-49 white males though. That's what happens when you pander to one demographic and say screw everybody else.*


I thought you mean the way they pander to the snowflakes. 😁


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Fearless Viper said:


> Not to be a dick but that's how wrestling has always been. Cena gets called a lot of shit back then but he just ignored them and this guy should follow the same.


Very true. Wrestling has never been known to have a classy audience.



Randy Lahey said:


> Who cares? It’s a wrestling show. They can say whatever they want. They paid a ticket. Not one word anyone says is going to affect anyone else.
> 
> This group of millennial pussies are an embarrassment
> 
> You think your feelings are hurt bc someone called you a name? GTFO and get some perspective. Go live in Afganistan for a few months, or China, or amongst the poorest in the Phillipines or Haiti then talk about what really matters in life.


Those that shout "millennial pussies" are always the ones with the biggest victim complex. If you can't go out in public and behave yourself, that's your problem.



Nothing Finer said:


> How can you improve your intelligence? My son has severe leaning difficulties so I'd love to know. Do I just tell him to learn more things, otherwise it's acceptable for the likes of you to insult him? He's "fair game".


As a teacher, very easily! I'd guess that you're referring to attainment, which is also workable.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit DMD said:


> *And you continue to fail to address the SVP's shitty comments. We're done here.*


'shitty comment'

quote the shitty comment for me, and i'll explain it to you - cause your need to hate this shit blinds you


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

Until a chromosome is found within human anatomy that shows they're born gay; it is a conscious choice to be gay. Thats a scientific fact. Unlike minorities, who had no choice.....and actually have a lengthy history of disparaging treatment. Your sexual orientation has no business being announced outside of your bedroom and your personal life. Gays trying to piggyback their victimhood off of the legit minorities is such a disrespectful marginalization.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

ChiTownExtreme said:


> Until a chromosome is found within human anatomy that shows they're born gay; it is a conscious choice to be gay. Thats a scientific fact. Unlike minorities, who had no choice.....and actually have a lengthy history of disparaging treatment. Your sexual orientation has no business being announced outside of your bedroom and your personal life. Gays trying to piggyback their victimhood off of the legit minorities is such a disrespectful marginalization.



I mean not to turn the thread into a weird direction but I dunno. I mean if the thought of a guy's member being in one of your holes arouses you, to me there's something in your chemical balance or brain somewhere that causes that. I dont think people just choose to have a guy inside them if they didn't like it and if something naturally inside their body didn't cause them to like it.


I tried to keep that as PG as possible.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

ChiTownExtreme said:


> Until a chromosome is found within human anatomy that shows they're born gay; it is a conscious choice to be gay. Thats a scientific fact.


Absolutely fucking amazing.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

This thread is a covid debate away from driving a mod to a mental breakdown


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> tell me which act is geared towards white 18-49 exclusively - and be honest
> 
> half the 18-49 white males here cannot stop complaining how Jungle Boy and Sammy and Luchasaurus and Hook and all the 'small twinks' are not real wrestling - so its not for them
> 
> ...


No. They're there to attract me, the bisexual, half-native female demo. We're very important.

--------------------

*"TNT also has the NBA, which has a very large African American population that watches regularly. We’re on a network that addresses a lot of people that they do have." *

This is the line Legit is drawing attention to. What does being on the same channel as the NBA have to do with diversity in AEW? It's a ridiculous statement, and that's without even touching on the racist undertone of assuming NBA is a Black Thing that _'...addresses a lot of people that they do have.", _whatever that's supposed to mean.

AEW has a minority owner and a diverse roster if you're looking at all the different demos with representation. LBGTQ+, old folks, tiny wrestlers (hey, Layla), White, Black, Asian, Latino, etc. The audience is, however, predominantly young, male and white. Why is that? I would say a big part of that comes from AEW being a less well-known wrestling promotion with a workrate focus, meaning it draws a lot of its fans from the hardcore pro wrestling fanbase which - look around at the demo posting in the Other Wrestling section on WF, folks - is dominated by White males. It's the same crew you find at a lot of the indie shows. Are there a lot of Black wrestlers working the indies? Absolutely, but the audience is often a lot like what you'd find at a goth club - 80% White, mostly from similar socioeconomic and cultural demos, and largely young.

The Whiteness of AEW crowds isn't reflected by the roster, it's a result of the kind of wrestling shows they produce, the fanbase of the original talent they built off of, and the relative newness of the promotion.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

ChiTownExtreme said:


> Until a chromosome is found within human anatomy that shows they're born gay; it is a conscious choice to be gay. Thats a scientific fact. Unlike minorities, who had no choice.....and actually have a lengthy history of disparaging treatment. Your sexual orientation has no business being announced outside of your bedroom and your personal life. Gays trying to piggyback their victimhood off of the legit minorities is such a disrespectful marginalization.


When did you make the decision to be straight? Was it a tough choice? Were you close to choosing something else?


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

Everything woke turns into shit. I personally don't care. It's interesting that the only way some wrestlers can become relevant is by being a victim of racism and homophobia. It's in their identity to be opressed.


----------



## AuthorOfPosts (Feb 9, 2020)

Randy Lahey said:


> Who cares? It’s a wrestling show. They can say whatever they want. They paid a ticket. Not one word anyone says is going to affect anyone else.


This idea that some idiot fans have of "I paid a ticket, I can say what I want" is the dumbest example of fan logic. And that's in any type of event. You paid a ticket to watch the event, no one's interested in you acting like an annoying piece of shit. You're not impressing anyone.


----------



## AuthorOfPosts (Feb 9, 2020)

I hate woke nonsense as much as the next guy but there's a difference between disliking woke nonsense and just being scum.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Next wrestling show I'm going to, I'm gonna scream the N-word as loud as possible while also hoping they get lynched, and also make sure to tell any gay wrestler to legit get ostracized by their family and friends, get aids, and kill themselves from depression. And I'll make sure to follow them outside to their car while screaming at them, technically I can because it's just words, grow some skin. 

It's my god given right to do so, those pussies should get over it.


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

Two Sheds said:


> When did you make the decision to be straight? Was it a tough choice? Were you close to choosing something else?


Being straight comes as an innate property of mammals with proper healthy chemical balances.


----------



## TonySirico (Sep 8, 2021)

ChiTownExtreme said:


> Being straight comes as an innate property of mammals with proper healthy chemical balances.


dr. fauci over here


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

ChiTownExtreme said:


> Being straight comes as an innate property of mammals with proper healthy chemical balances.


Citation needed. What chemicals specifically are you referring to? What levels have you observed these chemicals being at in straight mammals that always differ amongst gay mammals? What year did you win your Nobel prize for such an amazing discovery? There are certainly numerous examples of homosexual animals.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

GothicBohemian said:


> *"TNT also has the NBA, which has a very large African American population that watches regularly. We’re on a network that addresses a lot of people that they do have." *
> 
> This is the line Legit is drawing attention to. What does being on the same channel as the NBA have to do with diversity in AEW? It's a ridiculous statement, and that's without even touching on the racist undertone of assuming NBA is a Black Thing that _'...addresses a lot of people that they do have.", _whatever that's supposed to mean.


there is nothing wrong with stating a fact - when you look at the numbers, aew draws white males 18-49 most of all. Very likely because of the reasons you mentioned

i would hazard a guess if you looked at NBA, it will draw a lot of black males 18-49? Would that be a wrong statement to make if its factually true?

that doesn’t mean that is the _only_ audience either is ’geared’ towards. Its a wild jump to go ‘they attract XYZ the most’ vs. ‘They are geared to _only_ attract XYZ’

in both cases, AEW and NBA that would be an untrue statement as i suspect their only goal is to draw as many people as possible for commercial gain, race, gender, income, religion, politics be damned

aew has done nothing to discourage fans of any gender, fans of any race, fans of anything really.

they’ve not made a gay parody character(s), they’ve not painted races in bad lights (these are the criminal stereotypes, these are the cheating stereotypes’, they’ve not done offensive gimmicks, they’ve not made light of anybody’s sexuality

so, Legit’s whole argument feels to me like shoehorning his personal hate into a very real shitty thing that happened - that should be addressed (the thing that happened should be addressed i mean)


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Sometimes I do wonder why alot of wresting fans get a bad rap.

Then I read threads like this and see exactly why.


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

ChiTownExtreme said:


> Until a chromosome is found within human anatomy that shows they're born gay; it is a conscious choice to be gay. Thats a scientific fact. Unlike minorities, who had no choice.....and actually have a lengthy history of disparaging treatment. Your sexual orientation has no business being announced outside of your bedroom and your personal life. Gays trying to piggyback their victimhood off of the legit minorities is such a disrespectful marginalization.


You are one dumb mother fucker! It is not a conscious choice to be homosexual or transgender. Those conditions result b/c our mothers' had elevated hormone levels at key points in our brains' development. You don't need to believe me though; if you're intelligent enough feel free to read the book Our Stolen Future and learn what effects homones have on chromosomes...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> 'shitty comment'
> 
> quote the shitty comment for me, and i'll explain it to you - cause your need to hate this shit blinds you


*That's rich coming from the guy who blindly defends every stupid thing this company does. Just say you have no valid argument and go.*


----------



## Roman Bellic (Nov 6, 2021)

Necrolust said:


> Hope they identify the “fan” and give him a lifetime ban. This sort of behavior cannot be tolerated.


I'm sure when CNN was calling Trump a Nazi and other racist slurs, also directing racist comments towards his children and wife you turned the station and never watched the show again 

Wait no I'm not, I guarantee you clapped and cheered and encouraged them too keep doing it

You ain't a massive hypocrite though


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Of course aew fans would defend this haha


----------



## Diamonds And Guns (Jul 17, 2021)

Hurt feelings = western problem.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Before I even get into anything else, why does this weird quote about TNT and the NBA exist? Why even make a statement about being on the same channel as the NBA in relation to diversity in AEW? The NBA has nothing to do with AEW. Who watches other events airing on TNT has nothing to do with AEW.

Moving on ...



LifeInCattleClass said:


> there is nothing wrong with stating a fact - when you look at the numbers, aew draws white males 18-49 most of all. Very likely because of the reasons you mentioned
> 
> i would hazard a guess if you looked at NBA, it will draw a lot of black males 18-49? Would that be a wrong statement to make if its factually true?


So about NBA popularity across diverse demographics:

I may be from an ice hockey country, but I come from a basketball family. All the kids, boy and girl, who were into sports were basketball players. My extended family gets together to watch NBA games on tv.

My ex-roommate and all of her friends were provincial and national level basketball players. They're also huge NBA fans.

I have two friends who have coached university and semi-pro basketball teams (in Canada, mind you) and know another who went from playing university basketball to working with the Raptors. I went to school with a few people involved with the sport in the US.

Only a few of those folks are Black.

I'm sure loads of Black guys are watching NBA games, but they have lots of company from other demos. I see people wearing NBA merch around town every day and they come from all over the demographic spectrum.



LifeInCattleClass said:


> that doesn’t mean that is the _only_ audience either is ’geared’ towards. Its a wild jump to go ‘they attract XYZ the most’ vs. ‘They are geared to _only_ attract XYZ’
> 
> in both cases, AEW and NBA that would be an untrue statement as i suspect their only goal is to draw as many people as possible for commercial gain, race, gender, income, religion, politics be damned


Neither is geared towards attracting a specific group of viewers. However, both do attract people who are fans of the talent and, in both cases, talent arrives with a following that knows them from what they did before. For a lot of NBA players, those early fans often are young Black men, just like a lot of AEW wrestlers arrived with a White male fanbase.



LifeInCattleClass said:


> aew has done nothing to discourage fans of any gender, fans of any race, fans of anything really.
> 
> they’ve not made a gay parody character(s), they’ve not painted races in bad lights (these are the criminal stereotypes, these are the cheating stereotypes’, they’ve not done offensive gimmicks, they’ve not made light of anybody’s sexuality
> 
> so, Legit’s whole argument feels to me like shoehorning his personal hate into a very real shitty thing that happened - that should be addressed (the thing that happened should be addressed i mean)


No, AEW hasn't deliberately discouraged anyone from watching. I think you're missing the point of what Legit's saying. The argument is coming from a poster who criticizes AEW's indie-influenced, niche market approach. That approach is a contributing reason why AEW has the viewing demo it does.

I don't look at basketball and immediately associate it with a certain demo. It's an extremely popular sport where I live and, while I certainly don't live in a homogenous city, I do live in a majority White community. AEW I _do_ associate with a certain demographic, reflected in first-hand experience with locals who are also into AEW, and that's a wrestling fan who watches multiple promotions beyond WWE (or is a minimum familiar with the bigger nonWWE names like ROH), purchases wrestling merch, plays wrestling video games and is really, really, really into wrestling. Around my part of the world, that demo is predominantly nerdy, young-ish, White guys.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The Legit DMD said:


> *That's rich coming from the guy who blindly defends every stupid thing this company does. Just say you have no valid argument and go.*


That’s rich coming from the same bitter individual who whines about anything that this company does on a daily basis, AND coming from the same guy who falsely generalized the AEW audience to be racist/homophobic/transphobic based on a few ignorant, disrespectful, ‘fans.’

Get a clue for once. You don’t get to talk that way to someone who actually makes reasonable posts.


----------



## TonySirico (Sep 8, 2021)

Diamonds And Guns said:


> Hurt feelings = western problem.


There’s numerous ways you can choose to earn funds


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I will not tolerate any racist remarks against Riho. The perpetrator shall suffer.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

GothicBohemian said:


> Before I even get into anything else, why does this weird quote about TNT and the NBA exist? Why even make a statement about being on the same channel as the NBA in relation to diversity in AEW? The NBA has nothing to do with AEW. Who watches other events airing on TNT has nothing to do with AEW.
> 
> Moving on ...
> 
> ...


I am not agreeing or disagreeing with your post, but there is one important thing to mention about the basketball demographics. In the US, the demographics for the NBA and college basketball is very different. College basketball skews heavily towards a 18-49 white audience, while the NBA has a much larger black audience. The sport covers both demographics, but the level and style of play changes the demographics. I don't doubt that the indy and outside WWE culture skews more towards a white audience, but I would also say that that style has never really been on this type of platform before. I would also ask, what could AEW to change that? They have a very diverse roster and aren't restricting anyone from being themselves. Also, how do play to those audience without it coming off as pandering.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Klitschko said:


> Because there are a lot more white males in the U.S compared to black males, so by default most of the audience will be white.


*That argument gets blown to shit when you consider there are more women than men in America and next to none in the AEW crowd*. *Next.*


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

The Legit DMD said:


> *That argument gets blown to shit when you consider there are more women than men in America and next to none in the AEW crowd*. *Next.*


No it doesn't. Pro wrestling is targeted specifically at men, not women. Black people make up like 13 percent of the US population while whites make up something like 60 percent. (Might be off a bit on each number). It would be weird as hell to see the same amount of white and black men at any pro wrestling show based on the population numbers.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Dickhead1990 said:


> Those that shout "millennial pussies" are always the ones with the biggest victim complex. If you can't go out in public and behave yourself, that's your problem.


I have no victim complex because I don’t give a shit about what anyone thinks or says about me, especially people I don’t even know. Like who gives a shit? It’d be irrational, illogicalto concern myself with those matters. Especially at a freaking wrestling show!


Everybody that paid a ticket to the show, helps pay Bowens salary. He knows that. So stop complaining and turn it around on them and thank them for helping further his career.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Klitschko said:


> No it doesn't. Pro wrestling is targeted specifically at men, not women. Black people make up like 13 percent of the US population while whites make up something like 60 percent. (Might be off a bit on each number). It would be weird as hell to see the same amount of white and black men at any pro wrestling show based on the population numbers.


*It's not just about Black people though- that's the point. When you look into a WWE crowd, you see a melting pot of races. That's not the case for AEW, it never has been, and it never will be, because their own executives think they have enough diversity, since TNT is the home of the NBA, and Black people love basketball.*


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

The Legit DMD said:


> *It's not just about Black people though- that's the point. When you look into a WWE crowd, you see a melting pot of races. That's not the case for AEW, it never has been, and it never will be, because their own executives think they have enough diversity, since TNT is the home of the NBA, and Black people love basketball.*


How do you think they should change that? Like what should they do as a company to appeal more to others races?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Klitschko said:


> How do you think they should change that? Like what should they do as a company to appeal more to others races?


*Jade winning the TBS title should help. 

Bring in guys like Okada and Tanahashi for more than a throwaway match with Moxley.

Stop doing pointless 12-15 minute matches between jobbers and stars. Only hardcore wrestling geeks care about that.

Focus on unique character building that connects with different demographics, instead of simply having people of different colors doing the same shit. I will skip over Ethan Page and Scorpio Sky just like I skip over 2.0.*


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Jade winning the TNT title should help.
> 
> Bring in guys like Okada and Tanahashi for more than a throwaway match with Moxley.
> 
> ...


It is really weird to keep hearing the argument from a lot of people on here that people want to cheer members of their own race at the expense of others. I loved Austin (white), Rock (black and Pacific Islander), and Hogan (orange). Talent is talent. Skin color is so boring.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> It is really weird to keep hearing the argument from a lot of people on here that people want to cheer members of their own race at the expense of others. I loved Austin (white), Rock (black and Pacific Islander), and Hogan (orange). Talent is talent. Skin color is so boring.


*Yeah, a Black guy doing boring indy shit isn't going to make me mark out. I want characters I can connect with.*


----------



## Curryfor3 (Nov 23, 2021)

Two Sheds said:


> It is really weird to keep hearing the argument from a lot of people on here that people want to cheer members of their own race at the expense of others. I loved Austin (white), Rock (black and Pacific Islander), and *Hogan (orange).* Talent is talent. Skin color is so boring.


LMAO


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Good, I'm glad that the truth makes you so mad, because you can't do a damn thing about it.*


What makes you think I’m mad?


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

wrestling was definitely more fun when wanting to get a homophobic reaction from the fans was intended




























now we can't have funny, controversial gimmicks like that because woke twitter would have a meltdown. the current crop of gay wrestlers or gay gimmicks simply aren't that entertaining:

Darren Young - bland
Jake Atlas - bland
Finn Balor - not even gay or makes it part of his gimmick, just virtue signaling and earning points
Kenny Omega- vanilla theatre midget acrobat, made a mockery of wrestling by wrestling a 7 year old girl.
Max Caster - never heard of him til this thread, Darren Young v2, even has a hip hop type gimmick like Young did
Sonny Kiss - a real life transexual but booked like a capable, legit wrestler defeating heavyweights




gay wrestlers are actually more entertaining when they're played by straight men  a lot of the current gay wrestlers dont even use being gay as their gimmick


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

GothicBohemian said:


> Before I even get into anything else, why does this weird quote about TNT and the NBA exist? Why even make a statement about being on the same channel as the NBA in relation to diversity in AEW? The NBA has nothing to do with AEW. Who watches other events airing on TNT has nothing to do with AEW.
> 
> Moving on ...
> 
> ...


so, AEW should change what it is, to draw all demos is what you’re saying - ignoring its roots / with no guarantee it draws anybody else?

seems like a silly move to make

and also seems like a very iffy open-ended argument.

’draw black viewers’
’ok,…. How?’
’…… uhhhhh….’

i think they’re doing enough to diversify their roster and present everybody as legit (lol, excuse the pun) in order to draw any fan. And nobody can tell me what exactly they are doing wrong other than your post of ‘indy-style loved by white males’ which really doesn’t make sense to me, seeing how many black wrestlers wrestle that style on the indies.

about your NBA comments, don’t fall into the trap of putting your own experience on a national level - look at the numbers and we can talk about facts. I don‘t know them - but as an outsider, the predominant perception was always ‘nba is predominantly viewed by black people’

wether thats true or not, the figures will tell us

ps> from their wiki

_Viewership demographics[edit]_
_Among NBA fans during the 2013–14 season, African Americans (844 minutes) and Asian Americans (719) spent the most time watching the league, followed by Hispanics (of any race, 390) and whites (290).[35] Furthermore, according to a Nielsen's survey, the NBA has the highest share of blackviewers, with 45 percent of its viewers being black and 40 percent of viewers being white, making it the only top North American sport that did not have a white majority audience.[36]

During the 2016–17 season, 66 percent of the league's viewers were racial and ethnic minorities. Its audience was 47 percent blacks, 34 percent whites, 11 percent Hispanics (of any race), and 8 percent Asians.__[37]_


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Gotta keep those 18-49 white males though. That's what happens when you pander to one demographic and say screw everybody else.*


Wait you're blaming AEW for this? 

And intetesting to know this behavior is exclusive to 18-49 WHITE MALES. 

Shows us your ignorance in some more ways please....


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit DMD said:


> *That's rich coming from the guy who blindly defends every stupid thing this company does. Just say you have no valid argument and go.*


why is the default response to having a grown-up conversation with me, when there is no real retort ‘you defend everything’

no, i break shit down logically and try to get to the truth.

if i had an inkling aew was ‘racist’ i would put them on full blast.

logically looking at it, nothing seems to be racist to me - while you just want to shoehorn your agenda into a serious argument

’i defend everything’ ? / well mate, ’you attack everything’

do you expect attack without defence when it is unmerited?



The Legit DMD said:


> *Jade winning the TBS title should help.
> 
> Bring in guys like Okada and Tanahashi for more than a throwaway match with Moxley.
> 
> ...


this isn’t ‘how to draw black people’

this is ‘how to draw you’

the most prevailing issue in discussion on this dumb site is people thinking their likes and dislikes will draw ‘casuals’ or ‘their own demo’ and anything similar

real life is not that homogeneous


----------



## TonySirico (Sep 8, 2021)

i haven't seen anyone in this thread mention the fact that long island is full of trash people yet.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

AEW attracts the worse fans. All neckbeards, fat, white , middle aged losers that just wanna see the elite and are jealous and hateful of minorities.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

TonySirico said:


> i haven't seen anyone in this thread mention the fact that long island is full of trash people yet.


I think it's already been said within the first couple of pages


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> AEW attracts the worse fans. All neckbeards, fat, white , middle aged losers that just wanna see the elite and are jealous and hateful of minorities.


wtf


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> AEW attracts the worse fans. *All neckbeards, fat, white , middle aged losers* that just wanna see the elite and are jealous and hateful of minorities.


I hope this isn't the case. I'm going to the event this Wednesday in Garland.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> AEW attracts the worse fans. All neckbeards, fat, white , middle aged losers that just wanna see the elite and are jealous and hateful of minorities.


Definite nominee for most ignorant post of the year.


----------



## Magicman38 (Jun 27, 2016)

No they can’t say whatever they want. Racism, homophobic and hate speech is not allowed at pretty much any public event. Any person who defends using that language is most likely a racist or homophobe themselves. 



Randy Lahey said:


> Who cares? It’s a wrestling show. They can say whatever they want. They paid a ticket. Not one word anyone says is going to affect anyone else.
> 
> This group of millennial pussies are an embarrassment
> 
> You think your feelings are hurt bc someone called you a name? GTFO and get some perspective. Go live in Afganistan for a few months, or China, or amongst the poorest in the Phillipines or Haiti then talk about what really matters in life.


----------



## Roman Bellic (Nov 6, 2021)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> AEW attracts the worse fans. All neckbeards, fat, white , middle aged losers that just wanna see the elite and are jealous and hateful of minorities.


How do explain the show being full of far left propaganda if that's the case !? 

I'm on the right and I've never watched it because it's dropping in woke liberal bullshit 

Even liberal cornette gave em shit for putting the legless man in a match, even he acknowledged it as p.c bullshit 

And corny hates trump,


----------



## Magicman38 (Jun 27, 2016)

Something tells me they’re not missing you.



Roman Bellic said:


> How do explain the show being full of far left propaganda if that's the case !?
> 
> I'm on the right and I've never watched it because it's dropping in woke liberal bullshit
> 
> ...


----------



## Necrolust (Mar 4, 2015)

Roman Bellic said:


> I'm sure when CNN was calling Trump a Nazi and other racist slurs, also directing racist comments towards his children and wife you turned the station and never watched the show again
> 
> Wait no I'm not, I guarantee you clapped and cheered and encouraged them too keep doing it
> 
> You ain't a massive hypocrite though


That’s a whole lot of assumptions from someone who knows nothing about me, my standpoints and where I draw the line on what I think is acceptable, in terms on how you talk to other people.


----------



## ThunderNitro (Sep 16, 2021)

TonySirico said:


> i haven't seen anyone in this thread mention the fact that long island is full of trash people yet.


Am a non white person that has been to Long Island many times and have never experienced any type of disrespect from the people there. Not that there aren’t some trashy people that live there,but the majority of the people in LI were not that different from the ones in the five boroughs.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Randy Lahey said:


> I have no victim complex because I don’t give a shit about what anyone thinks or says about me, especially people I don’t even know. Like who gives a shit? It’d be irrational, illogicalto concern myself with those matters. Especially at a freaking wrestling show!
> 
> 
> Everybody that paid a ticket to the show, helps pay Bowens salary. He knows that. So stop complaining and turn it around on them and thank them for helping further his career.


If you go to a restaurant and speak rudely to the staff, you would be kicked out. If you abuse bar staff on a night out, you can be expected to be kicked out. You've paod your money, but chosen to act like a total pillock.

The issue here isn't chanting at wrestlers, which is fine. But this kind of behaviour crosses the line from being part of the show to being a complete arsehole. Anyone that thinks that's okay should learn some manners and spend less time on the internet. Bring back the days when people who spoke like this got smacked in the face!



The Boy Wonder said:


> I hope this isn't the case. I'm going to the event this Wednesday in Garland.


Of course it isn't true. Wrestling fans have a tendency to be poorly educated in general, so I'd say it's likely no worse than any other promotion.

It's just the odd "what about the Whites" members of the audience, who should have been punished more as a child.


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK (Jan 7, 2017)

"Openly gay" Wasn't he bisexual?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> AEW attracts the worse fans. All neckbeards, fat, white , middle aged losers that just wanna see the elite and are jealous and hateful of minorities.


Youre right. WWE fans are the pinnacle of human masculinity and draw jealousy from fans of other entertainment products. 









WWE Fan Arrested For Stalking, Attempted Armed Kidnapping Sonya Deville | EWrestling


WWE Fan Arrested For Stalking, Attempted Armed Kidnapping Sonya Deville -- The Tampa Tribune reports that a South Carolina is under arrest after he broke into the Florida home of WWE star Sonya Deville early Sunday morning. Phillip A. Thomas II, 24, was taken into custody and charged with...




ewrestling.com













Peyton Royce Accuses WWE Fan Of Stalking Her


The former IIconic posted a PSA on her Twitter before accusing a WWE fan of stalking.




www.google.com





Oh.

Maybe not.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> AEW attracts the worse fans. All neckbeards, fat, white , middle aged losers that just wanna see the elite and are jealous and hateful of minorities.


Pretty dumb tribalist statement. What happened to Sonya and Seth? Instigate elsewhere champ


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Roman Bellic said:


> How do explain the show being full of far left propaganda if that's the case !?
> 
> I'm on the right and I've never watched it because it's dropping in woke liberal bullshit
> 
> ...


Shahid Khan gave millions of dollars to the Trump campaign you absolute psycho.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This thread has ran its course.


----------

